# Plastic angle for aquarium edges



## Smittiferous (May 26, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for some plastic angle, same sorta stuff you find on shop-made glass aquariums that goes on the corners of the glass to hide the joins. Bunnings has a plastic angle on their webpage but it is a: White and b: special order only. Where should I look to find some? Google wasn't very forthcoming!

Cheers!


----------



## saikrett (May 26, 2016)

Probably the only time I will find Masters useful over Bunnings...

https://www.masters.com.au/product/900007012/icon-eam3-angle-mould-black


----------



## Smittiferous (May 26, 2016)

No kidding! Cheers google for being useless and thanks [MENTION=88]saikrett[/MENTION] for the info!


----------

